# Meerforelle: Udo Schröters Tipp für kalte Tage



## Andal (15. Januar 2020)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Zu Hause einen heissen Tee genießen und das Buch lesen. Aber bis zum Bauch in der eiskalten See? - Nix für'n Vater sein Buam!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> ...............................
> *
> Anhang anzeigen 335755
> *



*
Anhang anzeigen 335755
*


Axel Stein arbeitet auch bei euch ????


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Januar 2020)

Hä? Axel Stein? Ich steh auf dem Schlauch ..


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber bis zum Bauch in der eiskalten See? - Nix für'n Vater sein Buam!


Das ist herrlich! Meeresrauschen, salzige Lippen und der Duft von Tang und Freiheit in der Nase. Es gibt kaum was Entspannenderes...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hä? Axel Stein? Ich steh auf dem Schlauch ..




Dann überleg ruhig nochmal.


----------



## Minimax (15. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das ist herrlich! Meeresrauschen, salzige Lippen und der Duft von Tang und Freiheit in der Nase. Es gibt kaum was Entspannenderes...


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Januar 2020)

Dank Tante Gugel bin ich schlauer. Der Name sagte mir nichts, aber natürlich kenne ich den von Hausmeister Krause. Ganz soviel hab ich allerdings nicht abgenommen...


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das ist herrlich! Meeresrauschen, salzige Lippen und der Duft von Tang und Freiheit in der Nase. Es gibt kaum was Entspannenderes...


Das gibt es auch bei moderaten Temperaturen.


----------



## ollidi (15. Januar 2020)

Das sieht doch aus wie im Frühling. 

DAS hier war kalt.  Wir haben uns 2006 mal mit ein paar Boardies zu einem Fischen an der Küste verabredet. Mefos haben bei dem Wetter aber nicht gebissen.

So sah der Strand aus.






Meinereiner beim warten.






Versucht habe ich es aber trotzdem. Allerdings kam der Blinker bei dem Sturm wieder fast an den Strand geflogen.






Spass hatten wir trotzdem. DetlevB, MichaelB und theactor beim Rutentest.






Selbsterklärend


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Januar 2020)

Ach Du dicke ScheiXXe. Das ist echt hardcore, Respekt fürs Durchhalten. Wir hatten zwei oder drei Tage ähnliche Bedingungen. Am Schluss wurde es besser, da sind auch die meisten Bilder entstanden. In der Woche habe ich dann aber auch gemerkt, dass ich nicht mehr so verrückt bin wie vor einigen Jahren. Matze und ich haben viel am Ufer gequatscht und waren ehrlich gesagt auch nicht bis zum allerletzten Büchsenlicht bis zur Achsel im Teich ;-)


----------



## ollidi (15. Januar 2020)

Im Teich waren wir bei dem Wetter gar nicht. So hart waren wir dann doch nicht. Obwohl wir sogar Bellyboote dabei hatten. Bei dem Wetter war uns das aber zu riskant.
Allerdings haben wir auch nur ca. 2 Stunden vom Strand aus durchgehalten und sind dann lieber in eine Gaststätte zum aufwärmen gefahren.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Januar 2020)

Ich erinnere mich auch noch an eine Wintertour nach Bornholm. War-das-kalt! Wir kamen fast nicht mehr durch die Schneewehen auf den Straßen Richtung Küste. Beim Fliegenfischen froren uns fast die Flossen ab. Udo bewies aber, dass auch bei Eiswasser Fische zu fangen sind und überlistete auf eine Polar Magnus eine Meerforelle. Stimmungstechnisch war es jedoch einmalig


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Januar 2020)

Habe mir gestern mal aus Neugier das erste Buch von Udo Schröters als Hörbuch heruntergeladen und heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit angefangen, spätestens beim Hören stellt man fest, dass er von Beruf Diakon ist/war?. Jedenfalls ist es ganz angenehm zu hören beim Fahren, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit aber von "Männerabenteuern" zu hören ist jedenfalls ziemlich strange


----------



## Windfinder (16. Januar 2020)

Wir hatten die letzten Jahre immer einen kurzen Wintereinbruch Ende März. Ärgerlicher Weise war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch immer auf Fünen und stellte den Meerforellen nach. Und ja, das Beissverhalten ändert sich!  Aber man wächst ja mit seinen Aufgaben. So das ich jedes ja entspannter damit umgehen kann. Wichtig ist, daß man sich den Spaß nie verderben lässt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Januar 2020)

Windfinder schrieb:


> Wir hatten die letzten Jahre immer einen kurzen Wintereinbruch Ende März. Ärgerlicher Weise war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch immer auf Fünen und stellte den Meerforellen nach. Und ja, das Beissverhalten ändert sich!  Aber man wächst ja mit seinen Aufgaben. So das ich jedes ja entspannter damit umgehen kann. Wichtig ist, daß man sich den Spaß nie verderben lässt.


So sieht es aus! Dann wird auch so eine Tour in Erinnerung bleiben  Man kann in der Situation eh nichts ändern, sondern sich nur anpassen.


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2020)

Einige Beiträge erinnern mich an "Die Atlantikschwimmer" von Herbert Achternbusch... "Wir haben keine Chance, dennoch werden sie nutzen!" Oder er hat von Che Guevara abgekupfert - man weiss es nicht!


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Einige Beiträge erinnern mich an "Die Atlantikschwimmer" von Herbert Achternbusch... "Wir haben keine Chance, dennoch werden sie nutzen!" Oder er hat von Che Guevara abgekupfert - man weiss es nicht!



 Wenn es nicht anders geht, muss man das beste draus machen. Und es gibt schlimmeres, als mit guten Freunden eine Woche am Meer zu verbringen, Blödsinn zu reden, den einen oder anderen guten Whisky zu trinken und abends dicke Steaks zu verdrücken  Ich versuche zwar, meine Angeltrips so zu organisieren, dass ich in einer guten Zeit vor Ort bin. Aber es gibt dann doch immer wieder reichlich Überraschungen. Natur ist nicht planbar


----------



## Tomasz (16. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 335751
> 
> _*Experte: Udo Schroeter angelt seit seiner Kindheit am Meer (Foto: Mats Schroeter)*_
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Bericht. Wenn wir auf Bornholm sind und Zeit haben, fahren wir auch gerne zu einen kurzen Besuch bei Udo Schröter vorbei. Er hat eine sehr freundliche und ruhige Art, die sich schnell auf einen überträgt und schon ist man ein Stück runtergekommen aus dem viel zu hektischen Alltag. Er macht übrigens auch sehr schöne Strandfotos und stellt diese in einem Nebengelass auf seinem Grundstück aus Fotogalleri Bornholm.
Ich habe mir auch sein erstes Buch "Bin am Meer" gekauft, aber konnte nicht so viel mit dem philosophischen Ansatz anfangen, obwohl da natürlich viel wahres drin steckt. Wer aber aufmerksam die Angelszenen ließt, bekommt einen guten Einblick in das Meerforellenangeln und die Gegebenheiten vor Ort.



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 335789
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335790
> ...



Respekt, bei diesem Wetter am oder sogar im Wasser zu stehen ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Aber was soll man machen, wenn man schon einmal da ist. So ein Tag vergisst man sicher nicht so schnell, egal ob nun ein Fisch gefangen wurde oder nicht.
Ich stand auch nach einer längeren Anreise schon mal an einem See mit einer dünnen Eisdecke. Es gab sehr nah am Ufer nur ein etwa 250 m² Stück, was noch frei war. Mit einem langen Stock brachen wir vorsichtig das Eis am Ufer auf, damit die Schnur bzw. der Fisch nicht an der Eiskante hängen bleibt. Belohnt wurde das ganze mit einem 60 cm Hecht. Das war nicht der Größte, aber ein Fisch an den ich mich auch noch viele Jahre später gut erinnern kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Bericht. Wenn wir auf Bornholm sind und Zeit haben, fahren wir auch gerne zu einen kurzen Besuch bei Udo Schröter vorbei. Er hat eine sehr freundliche und ruhige Art, die sich schnell auf einen überträgt und schon ist man ein Stück runtergekommen aus dem viel zu hektischen Alltag. Er macht übrigens auch sehr schöne Strandfotos und stellt diese in einem Nebengelass auf seinem Grundstück aus Fotogalleri Bornholm.
> Ich habe mir auch sein erstes Buch "Bin am Meer" gekauft, aber konnte nicht so viel mit dem philosophischen Ansatz anfangen, obwohl da natürlich viel wahres drin steckt. Wer aber aufmerksam die Angelszenen ließt, bekommt einen guten Einblick in das Meerforellenangeln und die Gegebenheiten vor Ort.
> 
> 
> ...


Es war aber auch grenzwertig. Der Wind ließ die gefühlte Temperatur noch mal deutlich sinken. Doch was willste machen? Die Tour war lange im Voraus geplant und kneifen wollte auch keiner. Eiergrog, viel Essen, ein paar Flaschen Wein und nette Menschen. Die Kombi machte den Trip unvergesslich. Und mit Udo und seiner Familie ist es eh immer super


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch sein erstes Buch "Bin am Meer" gekauft, aber konnte nicht so viel mit dem philosophischen Ansatz anfangen, obwohl da natürlich viel wahres drin steckt.


Geht mir genauso. Ich musste es nach ein paar Seiten weglegen. Aber ganz offensichtlich spricht er damit vielen aus der Seele. Für das, was er macht, respektiere und bewundere ich ihn sehr. Und Du hast Recht: Er ist ein besonderer Mensch.


----------

